# 65 gallon stocking advice :)



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 65, it's been set up for months and has an established filter. An aquaclear 110 so I'd like to think there's a lot of filtration capacity.
I keep the tank at about 78-80 F and want to make the water a little softer and lower the ph.
My current parameters:
Ph- 8.4 (source water is lower so I'm not sure what is happening)
Gh- 16
Kh- 10
Nitrite-0
Ammonia- .25 (I've never had it lower in any of my tanks, maybe I'm reading the test wrong?)
Nitrate- 5 (this varies up to 40 on occasion)
My current stock:
2 angelfish (who aren't growing -_-)
1 black red tailed shark
6 serpae tetras (I'll add 2 more sometime)
8 black skirt tetras

I was thinking about adding a cichlid, maybe a peacock? Would there be major problems? 
Any ideas on some large fish I can add that won't kill the others? I was thinking some cichlid but I guess anything is fine. 
I have sand substrate with a little gravel mixed in but I could get rid of the gravel, and I have river rocks around as well with lots of silk plants and a hut, along with an air stone.
I wanted a firemouth cichlid before but they are very hard to come by in my area. 
Any ideas?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think the peacock most likely would be fine but there MIGHT be problems between the smaller fish and the cichlid. Most likely they will be fine. As for a larger fish I suggest getting a Misgurnus Anguillicaudatus. They are really cool!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Bala sharks are pretty cool. You may buy them small but they get huge... For a 65 they should do fine for a WHILE.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

The eel seems pretty cool! 
I already have a black Red tail shark though so I don't think it would get along with the bala shark.
The eel does fit my conditions other than them proffering cold water, and I would probably need to get all the mixed gravel out of my sand but they are cool


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

and here's a pic


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good and yeah the Dojo is pretty cool!


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Would I need to get the gravel out of my sand for the loach?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

As long as the gravel is smooth edged and not rough, the Dojo will be okay.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, it's like pebbles. Maybe he will move it out of the way? Does anyone think the dojo loach would have a problem with my shark?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright! I'm excited! If my lfs has them I'll get one! Should I get one or three? Also would they appreciate a piece of PVC pipe?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Wouldn't be a bad idea. It can be a little home for him. I know in SW set-ups they use them as a home/hidey hole for them. Or you can use something like these:

(the Cherrywood Stump)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+21392&pcatid=21392

tree stumps
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+28201&pcatid=28201

stone hideaway ideas

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+21383&pcatid=21383


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool! I would get one to start with and see how it does. If it does well I would get one more.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are cichlids.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

emc7 said:


> Angels are cichlids.



I know they are but I meant a bulkier cichlid. Plus my angels aren't big still (can't figure out why) so they aren't really showing off like I want.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do the serpaes pester the angels or steal the food out of their mouths?

Your water would make for an excellent Malawi or Tanganyikan cichlid tank, but you'd have to move all the fish out and start over.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

emc7 said:


> Do the serpaes pester the angels or steal the food out of their mouths?
> 
> Your water would make for an excellent Malawi or Tanganyikan cichlid tank, but you'd have to move all the fish out and start over.



I haven't noticed them doing anything. The Angels don't have torn fins and swim happily, they get all of their food, usually it's either spread out enough that everyone has their own space or I drop a cube of the frozen food I and. Angels grab onto it and shake off pieces which the other fish all attack and eat so they always get their share when I'm watching.

I've been thinking about that, the water is great. However I don't want to start over at this point, I'd have no where to put all these fish and I like these fish. If only I could get another large tank, but my family would be apposed. Perhaps when these fish start to deteriorate. A nice cichlid tank would look so great!

Ice- those look nice! I think I'll get at least one from one of the links


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ice said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea. It can be a little home for him. I know in SW set-ups they use them as a home/hidey hole for them. Or you can use something like these:
> 
> (the Cherrywood Stump)
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+21392&pcatid=21392
> ...


Cichlid stones I can vouch for and they are awesome, mine have tons of algae and color and no longer look like ceramic stones, they actually look amazingly real. I have about 2 dozen in the tank right now.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay so I finally went to the fish store (so far away) and they said they like dojo loaches but don't have any in stock... There aren't any available for them to order either. They said it would be weeks before they can get some, but when they are available they will get them. Ugg, they didn't have Java moss or duck weed either this time!!

I saw cichlid stones at Walmart, pretty good price for a pack of 3, anyone else recommend them? I thought they looked a bit small for the dojo?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like cichlid stones, heavy enough not to float, lighter than real rocks and hollow. I've seen a dozen cichlids just vanish into a big pile of them. I know they are sold in small medium and large, but Idk if that is the size of the thing or the # in the package. I've love to fill a tank with them but pvc is cheaper.


----------

